# 

## johnny_z

Witajcie,

noszę się z zamiarem kupienia młotowiertarki. W sumie zależy mi tylko na młocie, bo wietarki (i sieciową udarową, i akumulatorową bez udaru) mam. Będę musiał porozbijać trochę betonu - stare, brzydkie wylewki robione pod tymczasowymi budynkami gospodarczymi. W każdym razie nie będzie tego jakoś wybitnie dużo, jednak młot się przyda. Nie chcę wydawać dużej kwoty, a na a. znalazłem takiego "nołnejma":

http://allegro.pl/mlotowiertarka-uda...727373299.html
http://allegro.pl/mlotowiertarka-mlo...726802488.html

Czy ktoś z Was miał stycznośc z tym sprzętem, bądź innymi narżedziami tej firmy? Nie rozsypie się po tygodniu? Czy może warto dołożyć choćby 8 dych do MacAllistera?

----------


## bladyy78

Nie kupuj takich rzeczy przez allegro idź do pierwszego lepszego marketu kup tam jakaś młotowiertarkę wszystkie tanie to jedno i to samo. Jak ci padnie nie będzie problemu z reklamacją. Mi taka tania młotowiertarka nie wytrzymała jednej pracy, po wywierceniu ok 100 otworów padła, udar przestał działać ale kucie zostało. Na szczęście miałem już dwie takie kupione wcześniej i poskładałem z nich jedną .  Te tanie młotowiertarki po przepracowaniu pewnej ilości godzin padają.  Przy pracy sporadycznej mogą wytrzymać kilka lat ale przy pracy ciągłej nie wytrzymają kilku kilkunastu dni.

----------


## johnny_z

Dzięki  :smile:  Faktycznie chyba lepiej kupić takie coś w pierwszej lepszej castoramie czy nawet w lidlu, który od czasu do czasu rzuca młot parkside za 2 stówki.

W sumie to chyba typowy młot udarowy byłby najlepszy (wiertarki, jak pisałem, mam):
https://www.castorama.pl/produkty/na...w.html#product
https://www.praktiker.pl/produkt,560...can-tools.html

----------


## tombuild

jak szukasz czegoś taniego ale solidnego to rozejrzyj się za ryobi, sam niedawno kupiłem trochę ich sprzętu i jakość jest niezła, warto wybierać te modele z one+ bo w nich można między urządzeniami wymieniać baterie, też w technologię bezszczotkową warto inwestować, bo jednak przez to sprzęty są trwalsze

----------

